# Start a harmless silly rumor about the person above you.



## Koumori_Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sick of vicious evil rumors: so and so loves his dog too much,Mr X is a crossdresser, etc.
In order to counteract all the ill will, I want to start harmless,silly and/or uplifting rumors.
So here are the rules, no foul language unless it is used as as a superlative(e.g.:Haflore is a fucking brilliant member of this board [lucky us...its actually true!]). No rumors that are hurtful(e.g. A gay little cat boy is actually straight![a blatant lie,luckily]

Get it on!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 11, 2010)

koumori_knight likes me


----------



## Goli (Aug 11, 2010)

anaxs drank ifish's milk.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2010)

Goli still sleeps with his teddy bear.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 11, 2010)

dudeonline is afraid of his own shadow.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Scott-105 touches himself in bed.


----------



## Gore (Aug 11, 2010)

gameboy13 is a furry


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gore is Wario in disguise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the $ in your icon totally gave me his first impression)


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 11, 2010)

Lacrymosa digs suggestive pictures of Pokemon.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

geoflcl loves rubbernecking. xD


----------



## monkat (Aug 12, 2010)

Lacrymosa967 has never shown anything more than her ankles.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Monkat likes to lie a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've flashed a few people when they deserved it, lol.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2010)

lacrymosa967 likes to wear leg warmers.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 12, 2010)

dudeonline is colorblind, but makes up for it with a stellar love of fixing cars.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rydian isn't a furry, he eats furries...


----------



## haflore (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott-105 got very lucky when he entered "scott" in Monster Rancher DS, and got Anubis.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Scott-105 got very lucky when he entered "scott" in Monster Rancher DS, and got Anubis.


haflore got Scott-105 addicted to Monster Rancher DS


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 12, 2010)

scott-105 still wets the bed, AND SUCKS THEIR THUMB.


----------



## iFish (Aug 12, 2010)

shorty is a girl and hate puppies


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

ifish wants to be eaten


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

lacrymosa967 has a spanking fetish.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 12, 2010)

Gameboy13 likes women.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 12, 2010)

Rydian aint a furry.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 12, 2010)

tails100 wants to eat the cake


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 12, 2010)

Infinite Zero likes zeroes.


----------



## Minox (Aug 12, 2010)

Box is not actually a box, he's a sphere.


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2010)

Minox is a mentle spy genital.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 12, 2010)

Domination actually likes Hiphop


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2010)

Works full time as a bunny girl. She hips, hops and jumps ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Jolan (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually likes to be dominated.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Jolan is a nintendo spy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 12, 2010)

just plagiarized his avatar


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Infinite Zero is related to Albert Einstein.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2010)

lacrymosa thinks the mole people exist


----------



## Thoob (Aug 12, 2010)

30084pm is when 30084pm goes to bed.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 12, 2010)

Thoob is actually the old woman in the Tango Adverts


----------



## Rydian (Aug 12, 2010)

Jamstruth has cat ears.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 12, 2010)

Rydian gained weight...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2010)

Likes to go balls deep with ifish and Nathan poopyhead.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Licks the underside of smileys often.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2010)

Gameboy13 has a fox fetish.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Loves Sora.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 12, 2010)

loves Vulpes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

Infinite Zero thinks that pi is exactly 3.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Is actually from the future.


----------



## Westside (Aug 13, 2010)

Slept with his mother and his family dog.

It's not what you think, mind in the gutter!  *harmless silly rumor*
I_ actually _meant slept


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is actually the east side


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Real name is Jimbo.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 13, 2010)

Has 3 pet polar bears.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 13, 2010)

Watches Naruto hentai


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Constantly focuses on the negative side of things.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 13, 2010)

has a fetish for illegal immigrants.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

likes Miley Cyrus


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is actually a girl.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2010)

gameboy13 stole all those posts


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Doesn't actually have the best avatar ever.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2010)

Likes shaven maidens


----------



## Rydian (Aug 13, 2010)

Is only mag staff by day, by night he's GDMAN, defender of all that is good and cooked with bacon.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Isn't really a furvert, but says so to get attention.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 13, 2010)

Rydian likes happles. :3


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 13, 2010)

Pichu Otaku, aswell as he actually likes the guy in the signature, not the girl. She was just in the way.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is actually a Light Striker.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

gameboy13 is from 50 years in the future. xD

@ DarkStriker - you've actually got it all wrong, lol. I'm female and lesbian, so its more like Zack is in the way of Aerith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do think they were super cute together, though.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 14, 2010)

Has really nice curves.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

Really is a double-agent spying on the other furries


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2010)

Is trying to distract other people from the fact that he's got an inner furry demon.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

Rydian loves to eat tootsie rolls especially at night while watching Totally Spies.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero counts zeros instead of sheep when she can't get to sleep.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

Domination IS MY FATHER!!!


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero divides everything by zero.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

BoxShot LIKES STEVE JOBS!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2010)

Eats brain to dinner

@lacrymosa : That was all just some random things i found out on the whim lol. Who though you actually revealed yourself xD oh well...


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 15, 2010)

DarkStriker finds it impossible to tell the difference between a man and a lesbian.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> BoxShot LIKES STEVE JOBS!


LIES!

Jamstruth wants to be a real cat girl. :3


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 15, 2010)

BoxShot doesnt brush his teeth.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 15, 2010)

Chuck Bartowski is over 5245245y255695 lbs and still keeps eating.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

actually lived with Edward Cullen 99 years ago.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2010)

ChuckBartowski is actually a spy from the internet.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 15, 2010)

I heard Rydian is not a natural red fur.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 15, 2010)

Will murder Infinite Zero for me for saying I lived with someone I despise.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

likes to murder Zack Fair fans


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 15, 2010)

Likes to pick her nose and put them on people in their sleep.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

Likes elves  and Elfish guys sexually.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2010)

Likes Hadrian and female Hadrians sexually.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2010)

Lives in space eating non rotting meats *Jealous


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

DarkStriker likes to eat raw pork.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 15, 2010)

^ likes to look at Pokemon and Yugioh yaoi fanfictions like a fangirl.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Doesn't actually wield a Keyblade.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

gameboy13 really isn't GBATemp's official fur ball


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2010)

Naruto freak actually like Bleach more.


----------



## tuddy666 (Aug 15, 2010)

had his signature removed to prevent him from using the computers of unsuspecting GBAtemp users to awaken Cthulhu.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Is a Newcomer.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2010)

Is actually naked in his avatar shot.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

Knows too much and will thus be eliminated by the Italian mafia.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

Once had sex with a transvestite Nun behind a KFC.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 15, 2010)

Was once a transvestite nun, often frequented a KFC in Norway


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Actually loves me.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 15, 2010)

Finds the image of me in my Tokyo Mew Mew cosplay outfit very erotic


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually the tertiary Feline Anthropomorph


----------



## Rydian (Aug 16, 2010)

Likes to peek down Jamstruth's shirt when they're not paying attention.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

is a Sony Fanboy!

Poster below, I'm not a FAN*BOY*


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Is a MSX fanboy who still believe they will remake the MSX and will be the next gen for the xbox360


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 16, 2010)

Does not know how to tell if someone is a fanboy or fangirl as InfiniteZero is a FAN*GIRL*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

is always RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 16, 2010)

...has an R4 clone.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 16, 2010)

is a spy for Barack Obama.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 16, 2010)

KingdomBlade touches children inappropriately.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 16, 2010)

^Likes singing Justin Bieber songs while naked and while no one else is in the house.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 16, 2010)

Secretly a chubby chaser.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

Secretly prefers poultry to vulpine


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually a guy in disguise xD


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Actually a guy in disguise xD


LIES!!! I do not have the misfortune of owning a Y chromosome!

Darkstriker is living a double life. During the day he's a normal teenage boy, at night he becomes Lolita Kittycat the biggest drag sensation since Dame Edna.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is secretly thinking up a plan to overthrow GBAtemp.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 16, 2010)

Is secretly working with Jamstruth to over take GBATemp and make it a furry only place, lucklily as you said I have an innner furry demon


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Secretly thinking up a plan to overthrow the world

@Jamstruth : Oh NOES! THE TRUTH HAS BEEN REVEALED!


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

@Darkstriker I KNEW IT! My secret camera feeds NEVER LIE!

@Narutofreak Why would I work with an icky fox? I despise vulpine.

Anyhoo...
Darkstriker is wearing women's underwear RIGHT NOW!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

All Seeing Eyes

@Jamstruth : So you're telling girls are incomplete because they dont have the balance of XY-chromosomes which boys have :3


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

@Darkstriker Uhm...no? Whut? Where did that come from? Wait was that your rumour?

Oh well, I'm starting to run out of ways of saying you're a transvestite...


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Forgets to add a rumor on a rumor thread
Edits faster than the light

@Jamstruth girl XX = Incomplete overload of X. Boys XY = Perfect balance betwen X and Y


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

When did I say that in this thread? You are confusing me. X overload!!!

Darkstriker tends to confuse everyone he meets, though he himself is extremely confused


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is campaigning to get dice banned.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Watches TrolleyDave sleep.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Is campaigning to get dice banned.


What's dice ban

@ gameboy13 is secretly in love with Jamstruth


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2010)

Has pre-release roms of Pokemon Black and White.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is watching children sleep at night through his avatar.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ is a cop, making a creepy observation. XD


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is a secret agent for the secret agency of the united secret angents of secret agencies.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

likes rap music. A LOT


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 17, 2010)

hasn't even played Crisis Core yet.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

has never played ACE ATTORNEY!!! Evaaar


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 17, 2010)

doesn't know what Infinite Zero even means. ((1 + (-1)) + (2 + (-2)) + (3 + (-3)) +... = 0 + 0 + 0 + ... = 0)


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 17, 2010)

has stolen the Worlds first 3DS


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 17, 2010)

looks at suggestive pictures of Yoshi.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

is NOT a Filipino BUT A JAP


----------



## meornot0 (Aug 17, 2010)

eats poop


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 17, 2010)

A japanese AV


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2010)

Creepyghostboy


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 17, 2010)

Has 105 fingers and toes


----------



## Rydian (Aug 17, 2010)

Like roleplaying as a loli furry.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Was born on planet mars and crashed landed on earth and suddenly released he had super powers


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Has two alternate accounts called "TrolleyDave" and "p1ngp0ng."


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is the cause of global warming.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Is the cause of global warming.


Obviously thinks I'm hot.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 17, 2010)

Has had his title revoked for many moons now.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is actually from North West Scotland.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is known as "IhavetehCracks201" on a site I can't mention here for several reasons.


----------



## harg (Aug 18, 2010)

^
|
|
Coughs up furballs like a cat.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Uses nuclear power for every day use.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 18, 2010)

Likes showtunes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 18, 2010)

Likes chiptunes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

loves iTunes


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Isn't truly infinite.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

isn't truly a boy
post below:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Didn't have her KYT this evening, and also said Inception was one of the worst films ever.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 18, 2010)

His name is not really Dave


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Is banging the wall.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 18, 2010)

Is nude.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 18, 2010)

Has put on weight lately.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

secretly dislikes cheese


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 18, 2010)

Is not a natural redhead


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2010)

Is a emo


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 18, 2010)

Doesn't know that "an" rather than "a" preceeds a vowel...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

is from Morocco


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2010)

Starts a rumor on the person I wanted to start a rumor.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 18, 2010)

Believes, not in God, but in a collection of Russian Dolls who watch over the entirety of the universe


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 18, 2010)

Secretly uses emoticons like "XD", "", and ">.>".


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 18, 2010)

likes the detroit lions!!
oh god


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 18, 2010)

Has an extensive collection of Weegee porn.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 18, 2010)

This dude is ALWAYS online.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 18, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> likes the detroit lions!!


That's actually, Half true....


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 18, 2010)

is a crazy person!
the lions suck, and they're my state's football team.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Once ate a raw pigeon in Times Square while yelling "Death to Fidel Castro".


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 18, 2010)

Is at home to Mr Cockup.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 18, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Has an extensive collection of Weegee porn.


EWW!! Nobody looks good in Glasgow! That's nasty!

Gaydrian is actually a lesbian in disguise


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 18, 2010)

Likes to wear overalls and a trucker hat in the privacy of her own home.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Has played every video game ever invented


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2010)

Bald


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pink.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

gameboy13 is Miley Cyrus' secret admirer


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 18, 2010)

^ is actually Justin Bieber's brother.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Told me that she has a crush on me!


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 18, 2010)

Infinite loves Justin Bieber.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Posted that at the right time.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Only has 6,010 posts because its a server glitch.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2010)

Didn't even get my number of posts right.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Thought the Butthole Surfers was gay porn.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 19, 2010)

Has an extensive collection of Pee Wee Herman porn.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 19, 2010)

Eats babies.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Watches dog intercourse.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I actually have seen it before, like pretty much anybody that's been around dogs long enough.  Hell, I've seen neutered dogs that still try to hump pillows, my little brother's beagle does it and it's hilarious. XD


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Fine


Spoiler



wanks to dog intercourse


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

is not capable of following the bouncing ball in sing-a-long videos.


----------



## playallday (Aug 19, 2010)

.


----------



## monkat (Aug 19, 2010)

is in love with me


----------



## Joktan (Aug 19, 2010)

really lives in wasington d.c!


----------



## monkat (Aug 19, 2010)

That's...very close to truth.

But you have a very small penis. lololol


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

He lets berries ferment in his shell until they become a thick paste. He then uses it to regain HP in battle.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Is a germ.


----------



## monkat (Aug 19, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> He lets berries ferment in his shell until they become a thick paste. He then uses it to regain HP in battle.



I love you.



...is actually made of ground-up pâté


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Is nude 87.954% of his waking moments.


----------



## monkat (Aug 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Is nude 87.954% of his waking moments.



Dear god. These rumors people are making about me are so close to the truth it's kinda creepy, actually.

...isn't actually a furry


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Is really a Shuckle pretending to be human.

When they are among us, they will use Trick Room and attack with superior strength.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2010)

Sold my children into slavery!


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 19, 2010)

believes justin bieber is the antichrist.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Doesn't like Green Day.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 19, 2010)

is part of the 92% of teens that turned to rap.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 19, 2010)

Doesn't have a right arm.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 19, 2010)

Grew up in a mansion and is filthy rich.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 19, 2010)

Was first picked in every game.and ws not a benchwarmer!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Has a similar name from mine.


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Got the idea for his username from Joktan


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 19, 2010)

He hates the Canucks


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Posted a second after me

and is a liar


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 19, 2010)

Is getting internet that isn't from Shaw.


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sent me a PM


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Hates cake...


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

doesn't know that the cake is a lie


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 19, 2010)

Doesn't know himself is a lie


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Lies a lot.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 19, 2010)

Knows that DarkStriker's existence himself is the truth and worth more than his own


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 19, 2010)

the blue hair is FAKE!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> the blue hair is FAKE!!


Stared at a picture of WeeGee, yet did not become one himself.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 19, 2010)

He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 19, 2010)

secretly rigs baseball games by feeding arod steroids in his wheaties.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Has a pr0n collection of Peach and Daisy.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thinks that Peach and Daisy are not hot.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 19, 2010)

thinks that weegee is sexy!


----------



## tuddy666 (Aug 19, 2010)

masturbates to his or her avatar at least three times daily.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Was made in China.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Assembled in Mexico.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 20, 2010)

resides in the bottomless pit.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lives in Madagascar.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 20, 2010)

is the man on the moon.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

likes Pancit and eggs


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Recently pirated a PSP game.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

That's not a rumor! It's true!


He loves reading my tweets


----------



## Joktan (Aug 20, 2010)

Has hair down to his feet!


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 20, 2010)

chooses not to have an avatar,
because he/she has an ugly face


----------



## Joktan (Aug 20, 2010)

Is blind.go to my page.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Aug 20, 2010)

secretly wants a romantic encounter with renamon.

And....holy shit! What a response,thanks guys!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is a lurker.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2010)

Watches me sleep.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is a crack baby.


----------



## ykhan (Aug 20, 2010)

was drunk while working on an oil rig in the gulf of mexico


----------



## Joktan (Aug 20, 2010)

Had fish pizza for breakfast !


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2010)

Is female.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

Climbed Mount Everest naked.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 21, 2010)

Really listens to rap.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 21, 2010)

has bad taste in fonts


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

Once farted so loudly in a queue at KFC people walked out.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

Filmed it, and masturbates to it.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 21, 2010)

directs softcore mario bros. porn 
every 3rd sunday of july and november


----------



## agentgamma (Aug 21, 2010)

Actually hates John Cena


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 21, 2010)

agentgamma thinks of Hello Kitty every night before she sleeps


----------



## Joktan (Aug 22, 2010)

Doesn't like to take his dog on a walk.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Has three duplicate accounts


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Is Ellie's BF.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 22, 2010)

is a furry gameboy


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Is plotting to kill me.




Ohcrapwaitwha-


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 22, 2010)

likes to fap in phoneboothes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 22, 2010)

Likes cats so much


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Hates dogs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ gameboy13 never she is to conceited.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 22, 2010)

Loves dogs. Has 8 that he trained to attack cats.


Spoiler



That's the last time I'll say anything about cats and dogs to you


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Instigator, loves cats and has over 50 that he uses to attack dogs


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thinks that in Soviet Russia, rumors start you!


----------



## Joktan (Aug 22, 2010)

Hates video games!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 22, 2010)

Raped me last night.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 22, 2010)

liked the [censored].


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Raised a litter of catgirls with me.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2010)

Raised the level of litter in a bin.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Helped me eat the junk food that spawned the litter.


----------



## Necoconeco (Aug 22, 2010)

^Is a Plushie (30 Rock Reference, Season 4, Episode 21).


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lurked for approximately 5 1/2 months before starting to post here.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 22, 2010)

gameboy13 is actually a rabbit


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Enjoys eating toenails.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 22, 2010)

Still watches teletubies!


----------



## monkat (Aug 22, 2010)

is a teletubby.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Really prefers Heracross.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 22, 2010)

loves to smell used socks


----------



## Joktan (Aug 23, 2010)

Hates gears of war 2!!!!!!!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

Hates GBAtemp


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2010)

Writes gay Naruto fanfics.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Didn't tell the truth above.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2010)

Really does have a creepy smile on the end of his penis.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 23, 2010)

is actually CANADIAN!!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually is an American...


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 23, 2010)

that's true!!!
is actually cream and enjoys smashing your head on the wall


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Aug 23, 2010)

Wanks nightly to his John Cena pictures.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 23, 2010)

Does not have armor yet calls himself a knight!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Can spell armour correctly.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2010)

Shaves cows for fun and profit.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 23, 2010)

has his school picture for his avatar.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 23, 2010)

Wishes he knew how to hack a dsi!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is in dreamland.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 24, 2010)

Won't talk to me.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 24, 2010)

Won't talk to gameboy13


----------



## Joktan (Aug 24, 2010)

Hates anime !


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2010)

Drinks milk right from the cow.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 24, 2010)

Drinks milk from a goat!


----------



## Joktan (Aug 24, 2010)

Wishes he had a ps3modchip.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 24, 2010)

wishes he had a ps3


----------



## monkat (Aug 24, 2010)

Wishes he had a SEGA Saturn


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

wishes unicorns existed


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wishes I could be his.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Wishes I could be his.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2010)

Stole his hair from Crono.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

wishes he didn't picture Brad Pitt when making love to his significant other


----------



## Thoob (Aug 24, 2010)

Has the worst avatar ever.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thoob is a n00b


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hates final fantasy.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hates Invader Zim

(now I guess it's right to be wrong?  APOKALIPS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Likes spanking various Pokemon for lulz.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2010)

Spends all his time at www.penisland.net


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Had his tail accidentally chopped off when he was little, but tries to disguise it.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 24, 2010)

is not a fox but a elephant!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is actually in the FIRST fantasy.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 24, 2010)

Is a fox!

EDIT : You beat me


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Posts the obvious too often.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 25, 2010)

broke his computer when justen bieber music started playing.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 25, 2010)

^ eats spaghetti with mustard on it.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 25, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Wishes he had a SEGA Saturn



i do have a sega saturn, and genesis, and dreamcast.



wishes he could wombo combo.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually a johncenahater.


----------



## ykhan (Aug 25, 2010)

likes foxy ladies


----------



## person66 (Aug 25, 2010)

has an avatar that I cant see


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2010)

has a fear of avatars


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 25, 2010)

has the worst avatar ever.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 25, 2010)

Has nice tits.


----------



## monkat (Aug 25, 2010)

Has no penis


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Is gender neutral.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Is actually a wolf


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Is actually a wolf



Is actually crazy about Itachi, and not Naruto


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Is my stalker


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Is my stalker



Has many stalkers


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Is correct about 5-7


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Is correct about 5-7



Had many people on his ignore list, but probably took them all off because he liked the attention.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is lying I added them back after the failed blog


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 25, 2010)

Is a kid.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2010)

Is frightend of ladycock.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Is a spy for GBAtemp!


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

Doesn't understand what a "harmless silly rumor" entails.






EDIT: LOL, perfectly timed.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh but it is a rumor that I added them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, anyways you like foil hates!


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Oh but it is a rumor that I added them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoys starting rumors about himself.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Enjoys killing cows


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Enjoys killing cows



Is a stereotype of everything a 14 year old internet dweller would find "rebellious".


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 25, 2010)

Enjoys drinking milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stole his comp from some random geek


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol likes destroying c-c-c-combos!


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

Likes the EOF as "more than a friend"


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Has no life


----------



## Neko (Aug 25, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K actually doesn't even like the anime Naruto


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 25, 2010)

Neko said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K actually doesn't even like the anime Naruto



Can see deep into the subconscious of N6574846F67435


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Is here at GBAtemp as a terrorist


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Would commit suicide if the Naruto anime and manga were somehow banned worldwide.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

Does not know that I'm not that addicted to it


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 26, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Does not know that I'm not that addicted to it



Is an awful liar, and probably doesn't understand what "terror", "terrorist", or "terrorism" mean.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

Loves looking at my profile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## monkat (Aug 26, 2010)

needs to take a break from the temp


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

Likes to see me in GBAtemp


----------



## Joktan (Aug 26, 2010)

Wishes pokemon lasts forever.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2010)

Joktan thinks colored socks are cool


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 26, 2010)

Is bulimic


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

Is trying to get amnesia


----------



## Joktan (Aug 26, 2010)

I do like colored socks!ha!ois watching hey Arnold.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Loves Miranda Cosgrove.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

Doesn't like this thread


----------



## Quincy (Aug 26, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Doesn't like this thread


Had sex with Naruto


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG! Has a collection of paper animals that he feeds


----------



## Quincy (Aug 26, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> OMG! Has a collection of paper animals that he feeds


Howdyouknow? I feed them bits of Naruto =)


----------



## Joktan (Aug 26, 2010)

How dare you steal my rare copy of marvel vs capcom 2 on xbox...I used to have it .


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL I'm not Narudude


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> LOL I'm not Narudude


What?


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is actually this person:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 26, 2010)

likes to eat hotdogs.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 27, 2010)

still thinks winne the pooh exists...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2010)

Is trying to throw us off the scent of the fact that he is actually Winnie The Pooh.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol that was goodhas never eaten a pb&j!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 27, 2010)

has never eaten a ball.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 27, 2010)

^ diet consists mainly of balls.
soccer balls, basketballs, footballs, and baseballs.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 27, 2010)

likes the word "balls" that he writes it on his notebook everytime


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

Constantly makes me check their profile.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 27, 2010)

is constantly on my profile.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Is from Best Korea™.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

Makes out with me daily.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wishes that statement was true.


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 27, 2010)

^ is a true statement  cause  i has proof


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2010)

his proof is a box of fruit flies caught individually from the last 8 hours


----------



## Joktan (Aug 27, 2010)

doesnt even know what a flash cart is....


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 27, 2010)

^ does't know what a ds is


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 27, 2010)

doesn't know the meaning of the word "the"


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 27, 2010)

Prefers Luigi instead of John Cena.


----------



## monkat (Aug 27, 2010)

Prefers goombas to women


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 27, 2010)

Had sex with his avatar in each of those holes.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Loves Gir.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 27, 2010)

Is thinking of why he even ate that pickle a minute ago.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 28, 2010)

is allergic to video games.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 28, 2010)

i the meanst person alive...jk


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

is gay for bridget


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 28, 2010)

is actually a salamandar.


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

is a charmander


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 28, 2010)

Is a digimon that is pretending to be a Pokemon


----------



## Orsted (Aug 28, 2010)

Is a spoony bard.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually dresses like his avatar every time he has sex.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is desperately in love with my mom.


----------



## monkat (Aug 29, 2010)

is desperately in love with his mom


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't stop thinking about my sexy avatar.


----------



## monkat (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok, that one is actually true....

...is actually a dalmatian.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Ok, that one is actually true....









Regrets eating that thing he found on the road that day.


----------



## Orsted (Aug 29, 2010)

Enjoys watching the Star Wars Christmas special


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is the one behind the end of the world in 2012.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Wishes he was actually a wolf or at least part wolf.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 29, 2010)

Hates Naruto


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Loves every anime including naruto


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 29, 2010)

Is actually sane.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

LAWL that's not a rumor it's true!

Anyways will do* anything* to become a mod.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

Contributes positively to every thread he posts in.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyways lives in North America not in Europe


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is responsible for this:


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 29, 2010)

is gbatemp's official mascot/whipping boy


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Has a beard with the same length as the Eiffel Tower


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2010)

Loves to tape hardboiled eggs to his nipples.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 29, 2010)

likes bestality


----------



## monkat (Aug 29, 2010)

likes man-on-woman sex


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is a loner.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Likes to destroy Wii's


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is actually a B13ACH FR34K.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : You forgot to replace the A with a 4


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Likes to catch fish with his bare hands.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

Sometimes leaves this thread


----------



## monkat (Aug 30, 2010)

is in love with N4721084ru9491to f483r841-9i52k.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

is naruto freak's alter ego


----------



## monkat (Aug 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> is naruto freak's alter ego



HEY! This is supposed to be about harmless rumors. That was horribly insulting.

...is not very nice at all.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 30, 2010)

is in need of a spade and neutering.
call up bob barker.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is one of Ellie's alternate accounts.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Is on of the admins alternative accounts

@ monkat that rumor was harmless...


----------



## Quincy (Aug 30, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Is on of the admins alternative accounts
> 
> @ monkat that rumor was harmless...


Keeps F5ing this thread to make a reply as soon as possible


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2010)

Is a medical examiner that also solves crime.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Shaves his legs and armpits.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Would kill for the new Zelda game.


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

Would kill for the new Imagine game


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wishes his BF would do something special tonight.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

wishes he had friends.


----------



## Quincy (Aug 31, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> wishes he had friends.


Wishes to make love to Billy Joe Armstrong from Greenday.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Is a piece of fruit.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2010)

Loves to shave llamas.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Is a shaved fox


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

is a cross of a hippo and a rabbit.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Is a cross between Luigi and a moron.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

posts the same posts on 2 separate threads.
Wait, that's true


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Has certainly never done this himself!


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

is actually homer simpson.
everytime he smashes his head on that wall, he cries "d'oh!"


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually is Mario... everytime he posts he exclaims _"It'sa mee.... Maaaariooo!"
_


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

Was dumped by Jazz Jackrabbit


----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2010)

was dumped by Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Quincy (Aug 31, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> was dumped by Jessica Rabbit


Lives in another dimension where he actually is a gurl.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Really is a bird if you look close enough


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remember last night?


----------



## monkat (Sep 1, 2010)

is honest.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 1, 2010)

is actually a sega cd.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 1, 2010)

is a working class hero (green day did a cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Is a "dine-and-dasher."


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 1, 2010)

He's actually a man in a fox suit. (shame on you for not being a real fox)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't spell qwerty


----------



## Paarish (Sep 1, 2010)

likes to smash rabbits against walls repeatedly


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Really isn't in a thumbs up situation


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 1, 2010)

Secretly cosplays as a gay little fox boy.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 1, 2010)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is actually an Angelbart.


----------



## monkat (Sep 2, 2010)

bathes in vodka.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has a fetish for Skuckles.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has a fetish for Akihiko AND Minato. Oh yeah, I went there. xD


----------



## monkat (Sep 2, 2010)

has a fetish for buckles


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

Likes to hide inside his/or her shell like a Shuckle


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2010)

Will explode if she ever stops being spanked for more than 30 seconds at a time.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

Will chase me if I stole his DSi, you addict


----------



## person66 (Sep 2, 2010)

Steals DSis


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

loves his/her shotgun


----------



## Quincy (Sep 2, 2010)

Has a pichu


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 2, 2010)

likes bird flocking above him.


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 2, 2010)

^vomits stomach acid on his food before eating it to digest it partially before snorting it (only on sundays) o_o I have pics&vid.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 2, 2010)

likes TrolleyDave so much that he think of him everytime he takes a shower.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

is actually a girl... oh wait...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Wishes his girlfriend was hot like infinite zero .


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

wishes he got his facts straight as I'm gay


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Wishes his boyfriend was hot like me!
Better?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

wishes that my boyfriend was him


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantasizes about me every night.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

just got done cuddling with renamon(lucky damn foxy bastard....).


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 2, 2010)

Is violently afraid of otters.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

Gets violently ill at the sight of blood--digital,corn syrup, or real.


----------



## monkat (Sep 3, 2010)

is actually a giant penis.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 3, 2010)

wishes his penis was giant.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wishes he has a penis. ^^


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 3, 2010)

Is a lacross playing moose...


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 3, 2010)

In addition to your head's the normal contact with the wall, you were dropped on the head not just once, but multiple times as a baby.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

Masturbates so furiously anybody within five miles needs a heat shield.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ Likes it doggy style.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

Forced me to like it doggy style because she refuses to kiss me.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 3, 2010)

lacrymosa won't kiss you because of your bad breath


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

Refuses to stop cooking me spicy foods because they don't like the noises lacrymosa makes when kissing me.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 3, 2010)

Even HE doesn't know what his fursona is.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 3, 2010)

can't resist my sexiness


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 3, 2010)

Reminds me of Reno every time he/she posts xD (I think it's the av and sig, if the hair was a little spikeyer and had a ponytail. The color though, is right on.)

@Rydian, If you wanted a little kiss on the cheek though I'd do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But nothing more than that, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really just don't find men attractive at all.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

Is just trying to hide the fact that she'd love nothing more than to give me a tummy rub. X3


----------



## Paarish (Sep 3, 2010)

fancies lacrymosa!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*beings humming "Love is in the Air"*


----------



## monkat (Sep 4, 2010)

is in love with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




30084pm and monkat sitting in a tree - k-i-s-s-i-n-g!

...your name is long to say. Three zero zero eight four pee emm.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2010)

^ totally likes the poster below me in that way.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 4, 2010)

s something or other I don't care whatever I guess asian

OH GOD DID I POST THIS FAST ENOUGH!?!?


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 4, 2010)

is a slow asian poster.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is a slow American poster just like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you also all know how to make my day :3


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

is a slow American fucker. Literally.


(Why am I using fuck as a verb in the eof today?)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 5, 2010)

thinks the moon is made out of cheese


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 5, 2010)

30084pm believes only in the power of the Holy Lord ZUUL MOTHERFUCKER ZUUL!!!!


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 5, 2010)

Has false ears!


----------



## Orsted (Sep 5, 2010)

Stole Obama's cookies.


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Orsted said:
			
		

> Stole Obama's cookies.



stole Obama's cock.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 6, 2010)

stole obama's cock from orsted.
then sold it for a buck on ebay.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2010)

stole Obama's wife and then sold her to some creepy Middle Eastern Man


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 6, 2010)

Stole the creepy Middle Eastern Man


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

Stole 30084PM


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Finds me too sexy for my shirt.


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

Is afraid of what's under my shirt


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Is afraid of shuckles.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2010)

is afraid of Ninetales (closest thing to your avatar...)


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 6, 2010)

is a digimon.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 6, 2010)

is a pokemon


----------



## monkat (Sep 7, 2010)

is one of the sailor scouts.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2010)

Ain't got no pancake mix!


----------



## monkat (Sep 7, 2010)

thinks I'm sexy


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 7, 2010)

Has a big butt, but tries to hide it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

Is a baby that ate my dingo.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 7, 2010)

was the spy who backstabbed me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

Once tied me to a chair and force fed me KFC til I died.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

Is dead.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Is actually a very kind hearted, but very undead, neko school-girl who is destined to save the world and find love everlasting.
And look sexy doing it too!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 7, 2010)

Joined for the EoF.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 7, 2010)

Joined for Rydian's Avatar


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Must frequently turn down Rydian and gameboy13's propositions for a three way with his avatar.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2010)

turned down my two-way


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Erm.....is actually an insanely attractive woman, who is also a lesbian.
Which is why I turned down your offer.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 7, 2010)

is a moose.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2010)

likes pies


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Likes chocolate covered cream logs.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2010)

gave away all of his posts for donuts


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2010)

Fantasises about ash from pokemon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

Is a licker of windows.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2010)

Has been stealing any fur I shed in order to make a voodoo doll out of me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

Has a criminal record for relieving infants of their confectionery.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sells his mod powers!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

Is lying.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Is lying about me lying!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

Is lying about the lying about the lying about the eating of my only son!


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 8, 2010)

ate his first born son.


----------



## Orsted (Sep 8, 2010)

Witnessed him eat his first born son


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 8, 2010)

is trolleydave's first born son.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

Just challenged Orsted to a duel with pistols at dawn!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2010)

Buried a time capsule containing pornographic images of himself so horrendous as to mentally scar future people.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 8, 2010)

Was included in the pictures in an effort to keep people from killing themselves from the horror.
Rydian saves the day with his furry cuteness!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Is a furry.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2010)

isn't!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Is having a secret love affair with the Cat Boy.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2010)

fell down the stairway to heaven


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 8, 2010)

Cosplays as an angel for his boyfriend.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 8, 2010)

Believes Zork is the saviour of all mankind and will lift us all from sin.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jamstruth stole my cat, which I'm hoping is what happened because I miss him a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jamstruth, will you return him to us?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that was my cat, sorry. It'll take me a while to extract him from my cat's super evil villain lair and ship it to Montreal.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2010)

plans to take over the world by Christmas this year... using cats


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

Plans to be one of those cat soldiers.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 8, 2010)

Plans to be an innocent bystander


----------



## monkat (Sep 9, 2010)

plans to [censored] an innocent bystander amidst the chaos.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 9, 2010)

is thee innocent bystander.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2010)

fell down the stairs trying to get his sex slave to return to his cage


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

@30084pm
I hate when that happens >.<

Is one of the Knights who say...NI!


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 9, 2010)

is a member of the nazi party.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Is really a Nintendo Spy


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2010)

Is in fact Straight and ruddy huge!!!! Still a catboy though.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2010)

married his avatar but then divorced as she had catgirl needs he didn't give... (Your a boy... right?)


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> married his avatar but then divorced as she had catgirl needs he didn't give... (Your a boy... right?)


That's the great enigma posed to all n00bs


----------



## Rydian (Sep 9, 2010)

Is my daughter, I had a fling with a human.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention he's actually my Mother, not my Father.
Its a bit strange really :S


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

Wishes he and Rydian were gay so they could enjoy some furry goodness together.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Wishes to be gay so he could enjoy some Cat boy fun


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

Doesn't know that I love all people and am very open minded, and that he has a boyfriend already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I will cuddle with anyone though.


----------



## Raika (Sep 9, 2010)

Sleeps with his princesses' mother secretly.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

One: I don't have a princess....(sobs)
Two: if I were sleeping with her mother, believe me she would know ...

Raika kisses his DS every night before bed.


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

wants to bang Phoenix Goddess badly.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

Damn you, you bastard! You found me out!!!!!!

Wants to share a bong of nip with cat boy.


----------



## mucus (Sep 10, 2010)

koumori knight is not funny.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

Is hopelessly in love with vampirella.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

is completely in love with the catboy and trolleydave.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Completely in love with Costello.


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

is completely in love with me


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 10, 2010)

is completely crazily in love thinking of me.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2010)

thinks im hawt...


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

^who doesn't?

is actually straight


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2010)

actually a ruler


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

is shorter than a ruler.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Loves Weegee.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

loves vegeta.
ITS OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Is less than 9000.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

is a cross between fox mccloud and weegee.


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

isnotajohncenafan583


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Loves vigorously rubbing his head.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

loves vigorously rubbing his johnson.
to weegee porn.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 10, 2010)

Loves rubbing his salami.
To Peach+Daisy yuri.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

loves rubbing his weenie 
to 
obama!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2010)

hiding the ever secret fact that luigi is in fact a velociraptor


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

Munches carpet


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

And that's bad because? It's high in fiber? It's stringy?

has a hairless, super muscular, oiled chest that his girlfriend can't stop kissing.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 10, 2010)

Somehow only has 9 posts.


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

somehow doesn't know that blog comments + eof posts don't count.

@Koumori: You're a bumbling idiot.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 11, 2010)

Is a bumbling idiot


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

jacks it to my picture



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2010)

Is not hairier than I am.


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

is as hairless as a baby kangaroo


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 11, 2010)

Has nipples that neither men nor women can resist(though I can, because I am an idiot).

And why am I a bumbling idiot? because what?


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

is an idiot because of every post he's ever written, and because carpet munching means performing oral on a woman.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 11, 2010)

I do know that-- I've seen porn before. I had intentionally misinterpreted the phrase with that thing that many people have on their floor, for comic effect. How in the hell does having a warped, but not malicious, sense of  humor make me an idiot. Granted, I haven't made many posts outside the EoF, but that will change soon.

Also, has a dog that sings show tunes and bellydances .


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 11, 2010)

Has discovered something amazing!


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

is the kid in the video


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2010)

Likes to wear clothes.


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

likes me not wearing clothes


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2010)

poked his eyes out when he was knitting clothes that he desperatly needs


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

was the one that poked my eyes out, so that I wouldn't have any clothes.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 11, 2010)

fucks doughnuts


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 11, 2010)

eats the fucked doughnuts.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 11, 2010)

was about to eat the afforementioned donuts and is very angry that Pi got there first


----------



## Searinox (Sep 11, 2010)

has naughty catgirl posters in the room


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

Has naughty male charizard posters in his room


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2010)

has naughty pictures of himself in his room


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

Has naughty pictures of me in his room


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2010)

not actually playing Metroid: Other M but is playing Imagine: Fashion Desginer


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 11, 2010)

has no idea what evils he has unwittingly released on the world


----------



## The Pi (Sep 11, 2010)

Is actually a duck.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 11, 2010)

The Pi knows that somewhere, somehow, I am watching him.


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

Jamstruth knows that somewhere, somehow, I am watching him masturbate.


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 12, 2010)

Doesn't actually know what a momo is.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

Is made almost entirely out of items found in the "Baked Goods" isle in your local grocery store.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2010)

mum caught him watching furry porn on his tv in his living room


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

is a furry in the porn.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 12, 2010)

Was the human in that porn


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is a magical unicorn fairy in disguise.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

can't catch a rabbit to save his life


----------



## monkat (Sep 13, 2010)

doesn't realize that trix are for kids. Silly rabbit.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

needs to lay off of the high-suger cereals


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

actually I was just really fast ^^

wishes he had my speed


----------



## Searinox (Sep 13, 2010)

lieks mudkipz?


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> lieks mudkipz?


Has sex with his coconuts.


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 13, 2010)

Arctic was also previously "fapallnight".


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> was around back when my name was that.


Sucks


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoys solving mysteries in his spare time.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Enjoys solving mysteries in his spare time.


Enjoys making mysteries in his spare time.
Don't tell!


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> enjoys posting while on illegal "stuff."


Buys crack from the [censored] Afro-American guy on the street corner.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

Actually owns DS-Database.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Actually owns DS-Database.


Owns Poken00b-Hangout.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 13, 2010)

Wants more off-the-wall rumours


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

likes deep-fried mars bars


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

Drinks deep fried beer.


----------



## monkat (Sep 14, 2010)

masturbates daily.

Probably true.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 14, 2010)

masturbates hourly.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

Has a fixation on other peoples mastubatory habits.

@monkat: Absolutely true! And your point is?


----------



## monkat (Sep 14, 2010)

Wants to suckle my shuckle while I masturbate.

No point. Its a rumour, gawsh.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 15, 2010)

is AKA Bubba, in prison.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 18, 2010)

Licks the screen when ever he visits penisland.com.


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

seriously needs a girlfriend.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 18, 2010)

wants a serious relationship with the user above them.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 18, 2010)

THAT JOHNCENAFAN IS A SPY!

Also, he prays to Weegee, who stares at him from the cosmos.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 19, 2010)

prays to satan.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Is a morman who fears going door to door.


----------



## monkat (Sep 20, 2010)

is a door who hates mormons


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Very true!

Has a love of Mormon underwear!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2010)

fantasizes about me naked on his bed


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Possibly true....
Wants to be naked in my arms.


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 21, 2010)

Was never officially knighted, so any claims that they're a knight need to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## monkat (Sep 21, 2010)

Doesn't know that I knighted Koumori. He serves me.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 21, 2010)

Considers himself to be MY sexy beast.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2010)

bought a PSPgo


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 23, 2010)

Worships Her Institutional Majesty, the Queen of England.


----------



## monkat (Sep 23, 2010)

Worships Her Institutional Majesty, the Monkat.

Yep. Got a sex change. Suck it. Or...lick it now. Whatever.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 23, 2010)

Has THREE tails.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 23, 2010)

Scott-105 dislikes Robot Unicorn Attack.


----------



## monkat (Sep 23, 2010)

wants to pet my pussy....mmrow?


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 24, 2010)

has a pussy in the shape of justin bieber.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

Writes slash-fiction about Justin Bieber and Weegee.....
Eww......


----------



## monkat (Sep 25, 2010)

reads erotica about Bieber and Weege while playing with my JustinBieber-shaped vagina.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 25, 2010)

Uses those extra hands in Biebergina.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 27, 2010)

Has never successfully completed a barrel roll.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 28, 2010)

Bleaches his eyes with obsessive fervor in an attempt to rid his mind of the Biebergina.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 28, 2010)

likes to use bananas for more than eating...


----------



## monkat (Sep 28, 2010)

likes to use my _banana_ for more than sex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...wait.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Uses the hands on his tails for spanking his girlfriend.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 28, 2010)

only likes younger gay foxes, who dress up in leather, and call him daddy.

(don't be offended I actually like that but with asian instead of younger gay foxes, and no daddy part)


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

likes getting called daddy by little boys.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 29, 2010)

likes to dress up in funky costumes and get it on...






with monkat and a huge plantain banana

he he he
je je je 
giggle
no wait google
he he I mean Je je
I love my boyfriend

mispelled boyfreind again
gigly je je je


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

is his own lover.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 29, 2010)

has done all of the wiggles... and the backstreet boys.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

has done:
lance bass,
adam lambert,
michael jackson,
neil patrick harris,
edward from twilight,
dumbledore.....


----------



## rastsan (Sep 29, 2010)

thinks the seven dwarfs knew how to live
just us guys.


----------



## kevan (Sep 29, 2010)

Enjoys the acekards websites sexy pokemon skins


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 29, 2010)

_Really_ enjoys those acekard skins... they make him harder than a rock.


----------



## kevan (Sep 29, 2010)

lol got me

no seriously i lold


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 29, 2010)

Has attempted to marry his AceKard....


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

tried to marry 5 people at the same time. then found out they weren't people.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 4, 2010)

Wants to be best man at my wedding to Renamon,Felicia, Taokaka, Carmelita and Krystal!
Everyone is invited!


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

is a polygamist


----------



## monkat (Oct 7, 2010)

wants me in bed.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

wishes i wanted him in bed because he has no idea what being straight is


----------



## monkat (Oct 7, 2010)

Doesn't realize that I'm straight


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

does not realize that being straight means you are attracted to creatures of the same species but opposite gender.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 7, 2010)

Does not realize that being straight means being attracted the opposite gender, not necessarily the same species....being that he is a furry I thought he would have known this....


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 7, 2010)

does not realise that my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard and they are like:"It's better than yours." Damn right, it's better than yours, I can teach you but I'll have to charge.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2010)

didn't realise that in fact his milkshake ain't worth diddly-squat


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

doesn't realize that i stole his milkshake


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 8, 2010)

is a milkshake criminal.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

Wants a fresh milkshake.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2010)

Has No Penis


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 11, 2010)

Has a Penis shorter than his leg.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 11, 2010)

hasn't realized that having a penis shorter then your leg is generally the norm so your rumour wasn't very good


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Is too Sharp for his own good....still, has a very valid point though.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thinks his smart but does't know  he is smart which he is't smart acts smart but  not smart while being smart


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2010)

wishes that made sense


----------



## The Pi (Oct 12, 2010)

Is actually dead.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 12, 2010)

secretly eats cheese even though he is lactose intolerant


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2010)

has to take 2 steps forward and then one step back


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 12, 2010)

Eats sandwiches in a park after sundown.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Cruises the park after sundown, in order to defend helpless women from rapists--but frequently gets his ass kicked because he is mistaken for a rapist.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 12, 2010)

Is the dog god


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 12, 2010)

Is a lie.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2010)

the pi is a pie not a cake so he isn't a lie. Only cakes are lies and so the Pi is a pie


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Is too cute to be gay....or is he?
Perhaps he is too cute in general.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2010)

thinks that flattery will get him somewhere... it won't


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

Thinks that I want to get somewhere with said flattery...I know you are taken, not that it matters-- I'm straight, and thus prefer women.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2010)

or so he says...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

He said that she said that he is really bat man


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2010)

Is, in fact, studying to be the next super villain.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

Lusts(as I do) after Harley Quinn.


----------



## haflore (Oct 19, 2010)

Could be too far into the comic scene for his own good...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

One day shall walk across the ocean!


----------



## Wolvenreign (Oct 19, 2010)

Does it in the litterbox.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Needs a urinal cake to shoot at when he pees.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Oct 19, 2010)

i heard he likes mudkipz


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

Has a mudkip army....of love.


----------

